# Revell Germany Bussing 8000 Kit



## stryker343 (May 21, 2009)

I am looking for a Revell Germany Bussing 8000 kit for trade/buy. There are three versions - one with the trailer as well. Any would do - but the trailer option is enticing!

I have several Revell Germany DTM cars, armor and a few airliner kits.

https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...umVHHEYYv_D0aKL79kzLjz7n_QYMHWD9kPTC-_0ceD95w

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51wBABNDJdL._SL500_.jpg

http://images.carmodel.com/photos/62078.jpg


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

http://www.redfroghobbies.com/products.php?cat=3&scat=16&prodline=Revell_of_Germany

3rd item down

Not dealt with them personally

Jim


----------



## stryker343 (May 21, 2009)

*thank you*

thanks for the link...


----------

